# [Risolto] Problema orario

## piumeno

ho uno stranissimo problema

Ho 2 hard disk in uno c'è windows xp e nell'altro c'è gentoo

Quando setto la data in gentoo con il comando date poi su win risulta un'ora avanti, e viceversa quando setto in win su gentoo è un'ora avanti.

Sapete qual è il problema   :Sad: Last edited by piumeno on Tue Feb 01, 2005 7:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luna80

1. hai fatto

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/<zona_che_scegli> /etc/localtime
```

?

2. il kernel ha il supporto per RTC? prova a vedere cosa ti dice

```
$ cat .config | grep RTC
```

se l'output è CONFIG_RTC=n

allora fai un make menuconfig e setta

```
 

Device Drivers  --->  

Character devices  --->  

<*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

```

3. caso mai controlla anche cosa hai settato in CLOCK in /etc/rc.conf

spero che questi consigli possano esserti utili.   :Wink: 

in teoria se tutto funziona non devi dirgli tu al sistema che data è con il comand date ma dovrebbe già saperlo luiLast edited by luna80 on Wed Apr 06, 2005 5:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Prova a dare un occhiata a:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1663440

----------

## IlGab

Anche io ho un problema di orario, ho impostato il "local" nell' /etc/rc.conf, la cosa bizzarra è che il BIOS ha l' orario corretto ma quando parte il sistema sceglie una data di circa 20 giorni prima   :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Anche io ho un problema di orario, ho impostato il "local" nell' /etc/rc.conf
> 
> 

 

Questa è esattamente la modifica che c'è spiegata nel post che ho linkato prima  :Wink: 

----------

## IlGab

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Anche io ho un problema di orario, ho impostato il "local" nell' /etc/rc.conf
> 
>  
> 
> Questa è esattamente la modifica che c'è spiegata nel post che ho linkato prima 

 

Si ma non risolve il mio problema di orario, ad ogni riavvio me lo devo reimpostare a mano....

----------

## gutter

Il tuo problema credo sia legato alla batteria della mainboard. Hai provato a sostituirla?

----------

## IlGab

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Il tuo problema credo sia legato alla batteria della mainboard. Hai provato a sostituirla?

 

Quando avvio la macchina ed entro nella configurazione BIOS l' orologio di sistema è ok, quando poi avvio gentoo mi sballa tutto...

/etc/localtime è linkato correttamente. Ci sono altri posti in cui "mettere le mani ?"

----------

## gutter

Prova a cancellare il file 

```

/etc/adjtime
```

----------

## IlGab

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova a cancellare il file 
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/adjtime
> ...

 

Wo ! Ha funzionato   :Laughing:   tnx

----------

## piumeno

risolto cambiando la variabile clock  :Smile: 

ringrazio tutti

----------

## gutter

Metti il tag [Risolto] al titolo.

----------

## piumeno

Ok faccio subito

----------

## alkaid

ho fatto:

ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome > /etc/localtime 

ho controllato che il kernel abbia il supporto per RTC

in /etc/rc.conf ho messo "local"

p.s. ho anche cancellato /etc/adjtime e ho impostato rdate che mi aggiorni l'ora da un server internet

ma ancora l'orologio mi rimane indietro di un'ora rispetto all'ora reale...

che altro posso fare?

----------

## gutter

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in /etc/rc.conf ho messo "local"
> 
> 

 

Hai windows installato?

----------

## alkaid

si su un altro disco

----------

## alkaid

devo precisare che anche nel bios l'orario viene sballato, inoltre se chiudo gentoo, entro nel bios, correggo l'ora, riavvio gentoo (senza mai passare per windows) l'ora mi viene sballata lo stesso

----------

## gutter

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> si su un altro disco

 

Su windows hai problemi?

----------

## alkaid

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   si su un altro disco 
> 
> Su windows hai problemi?

 

Si, anche su windows rimane indietro di un'ora

----------

## gutter

Sposta l'ora del bios un'ora avanti e assicurati che rdate aggiorni correttamente ovvero se usa UTC e quindi ad ogni aggiornamento ti sballa tutto.

----------

## alkaid

```
rdate aggiorni correttamente ovvero se usa UTC
```

come faccio a saperlo?

----------

## gutter

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come faccio a saperlo?

 

Ho visto la man page e non ci sono opzioni a riguardo. Tra i Tips nei post utilissimi c'è un howto, vedi se risolve il tuo problema.

----------

## fabius

Ho impostato tutto in modo corretto, riassumendo

RTC nel kernel

/etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome

TZ="Europe/Rome"

/etc/adjtime

BIOS settato al local time

/etc/rc.conf con CLOCK="local"

Oggi, lanciando date o uname, mi accorgo di una cosa strana:

```
$date

mar apr  5 23:21:34 CEST 2005

$uname -v

#2 Tue Apr 5 21:41:33 CEST 2005

```

Il dilemma è quel CEST(=UTC+2) che dovrebbe essere CET(=UTC+1).

E' un errore o c'entra qualcosa l'ora solare/legale?

Se è un errore, il problema può essere dovuto alle glibc installate di recente per x86 stabile ovvero le 2.3.4.20041102-r1. Infatti prima, con le glibc 2.3.4.20040808-r1 veniva visualizzato correttamente CET (ma eravamo i primi di marzo)?

----------

## gutter

 *fabius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il dilemma è quel CEST(=UTC+2) che dovrebbe essere CET(=UTC+1).
> 
> E' un errore o c'entra qualcosa l'ora solare/legale?
> ...

 

Va benissimo così  :Wink: 

----------

## fabius

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Va benissimo così 

 

Ok, ormai vedo (cerco ?) problemi ovunque dopo quello della mount list a visibilità casuale  :Very Happy:  non ancora risolto  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Dai almeno questo l'hai risolto  :Wink: 

Un piccolo passo alla volta  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ho fatto:
> 
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome > /etc/localtime 
> 
> ho controllato che il kernel abbia il supporto per RTC
> ...

 

il comando corretto è

```
 ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime
```

SENZA il carattere '>' dopo Rome  :Wink: 

<edit> ho visto ora che avevo scritto anche io sbagliato nel secondo post; ora ho corretto e per questo mi scuso

----------

## ataraxic

Scusate, mi aggiungo anche io:

```

HAL9000 root # date

Wed Apr  6 09:09:42 CEST 2005

HAL9000 root # uname -v

#8 SMP Tue Apr 5 16:47:30 CEST 2005

```

 :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

@ataraxic: hai letto la mia rispista precedente? Non ti preoccupare deve essere così  :Wink: 

----------

